# Voodoo!



## BretonM (13 Nov 2016)

Hello,
I just agreed to purchase this Voodoo Hoodoo for £70.
Is this a good deal and does anyone have any opinions on the bike itself.
Thanks.


----------



## dan_bo (13 Nov 2016)

Bit of a bargain that. Basic but serviceable.


----------



## MarquisMatsugae (13 Nov 2016)

What a brilliant piece of business for 70 bucks.
And it comes with a pretty decent Suntour fork too(the start of the better ones)
What is the gears ?


----------



## BretonM (13 Nov 2016)

dan_bo said:


> Bit of a bargain that. Basic but serviceable.


Good.


----------



## BretonM (13 Nov 2016)

MarquisMatsugae said:


> What a brilliant piece of business for 70 bucks.
> And it comes with a pretty decent Suntour fork too(the start of the better ones)
> What is the gears ?


Shimano Alivio 
With 27 Gears. 
The only problem with the bike is that apparently the lock out part of the fork is faulty and doesn't fully lock the fork.


----------



## BretonM (13 Nov 2016)

BretonM said:


> Shimano Alivio
> With 27 Gears.
> The only problem with the bike is that apparently the lock out part of the fork is faulty and doesn't fully lock the fork.


How much would a bike shop charge for a fork service. 
Thanks.


----------



## MarquisMatsugae (13 Nov 2016)

BretonM said:


> Shimano Alivio
> With 27 Gears.
> The only problem with the bike is that apparently the lock out part of the fork is faulty and doesn't fully lock the fork.



Is it the pop loc on the handlebars that is the problem ?
Could be easy for a bike shop to repair,or cheap to buy a new one.
For 70 quid,it wouldn't bust your bank to spend a little more


----------



## BretonM (13 Nov 2016)

MarquisMatsugae said:


> Is it the pop loc on the handlebars that is the problem ?
> Could be easy for a bike shop to repair,or cheap to buy a new one.
> For 70 quid,it wouldn't bust your bank to spend a little more


True. 
Is the bike a good bike for the money then ??


----------



## Mrs M (13 Nov 2016)

Good buy 
Matches the kitchen too 
Have fun


----------



## MarquisMatsugae (13 Nov 2016)

BretonM said:


> True.
> Is the bike a good bike for the money then ??


Yes,it should good for a wee blast round most woodland trails.
Much like the Bantu you looked at,only with a better fork.
It was 70 quid,go knock shoot out of it and have fun


----------



## Crackle (13 Nov 2016)

The Hoodoo gets good reviews so you've picked up a good bike. It looks from the picture that it's not had too much tlc so things to look out for which may add to the cost are chain and cassette wear, tyre wear and maybe needing to replace gear cables and brake pads. None of those parts will break the bank and youtube is your friend if you need to learn how to replace any of those things. A fork service will cost between 30 and 60 quid, again, if you want to do it yourself, youtube. You may not need to do any of that but if you do, you have a bike worth doing it too.


----------



## BretonM (13 Nov 2016)

Mrs M said:


> Good buy
> Matches the kitchen too
> Have fun


Yeah I found that hilarious.


----------



## BretonM (13 Nov 2016)

Crackle said:


> The Hoodoo gets good reviews so you've picked up a good bike. It looks from the picture that it's not had too much tlc so things to look out for which may add to the cost are chain and cassette wear, tyre wear and maybe needing to replace gear cables and brake pads. None of those parts will break the bank and youtube is your friend if you need to learn how to replace any of those things. A fork service will cost between 30 and 60 quid, again, if you want to do it yourself, youtube. You may not need to do any of that but if you do, you have a bike worth doing it too.


Thanks, 
For the help guys.


----------



## MarquisMatsugae (13 Nov 2016)

You have been looking at a few bikes recently.
What is your top end budget ?


----------



## sarahale (13 Nov 2016)

I like mine alot and use it every day. In summer I did off road rides of 40-75 miles regularly and it was great.


----------



## BretonM (13 Nov 2016)

sarahale said:


> I like mine alot and use it every day. In summer I did off road rides of 40-75 miles regularly and it was great.


That sounds great. 
Did you find it handled it well?


----------



## BretonM (13 Nov 2016)

MarquisMatsugae said:


> You have been looking at a few bikes recently.
> What is your top end budget ?


It's just that I got The Landy but can't get over how much I dislike the fork. 
I think my best bet is to sell or swap my Landy and get a good hardtail with a high quality fork. 
And when I look at the prices of a raidon or epixon fork, I could by a bike for that (which I have done in the voodoo)


----------



## Crackle (13 Nov 2016)

Take any good bits off the Landy and stick them on the Voodoo, then flog it.


----------



## sarahale (13 Nov 2016)

BretonM said:


> That sounds great.
> Did you find it handled it well?



Yes very well, what sort of riding are you hoping to do with it?


----------



## BretonM (13 Nov 2016)

Crackle said:


> Take any good bits off the Landy and stick them on the Voodoo, then flog it.


Yeah, could do.


----------



## BretonM (13 Nov 2016)

sarahale said:


> Yes very well, what sort of riding are you hoping to do with it?


General commuting but most importantly trail riding through muddy, sandy, rocky conditions. 
Thanks.


----------



## DRM (13 Nov 2016)

that is a bargain, I'm sure that raidon fork is an air fork, get yourself a shock pump to set it up, my Specialized Hardrock Pro has the Alivio groupset, it has been very good.


----------



## BretonM (14 Nov 2016)

DRM said:


> that is a bargain, I'm sure that raidon fork is an air fork, get yourself a shock pump to set it up, my Specialized Hardrock Pro has the Alivio groupset, it has been very good.


Okay, will do.


----------



## sarahale (14 Nov 2016)

BretonM said:


> General commuting but most importantly trail riding through muddy, sandy, rocky conditions.
> Thanks.



I commute on it with semi slicks it's great bit heavy but means I can go round the woods or towpath on the way home if I want year round. Then in the summer I fit chunky tyres and go round the surrey hills, original gearing wasn't fantastic for steep hills so I've had that changed now. Apart from that it's perfect for what I need.


----------



## BretonM (14 Nov 2016)

sarahale said:


> I commute on it with semi slicks it's great bit heavy but means I can go round the woods or towpath on the way home if I want year round. Then in the summer I fit chunky tyres and go round the surrey hills, original gearing wasn't fantastic for steep hills so I've had that changed now. Apart from that it's perfect for what I need.


Just picked the bike up, it's a bit scratched but for £70 you can't go wrong. 
The front tyre has been changed to a Maxxis High Roller and the rear is the original Maxxis Ardent. 
It needs new grips. 
I 


DRM said:


> that is a bargain, I'm sure that raidon fork is an air fork, get yourself a shock pump to set it up, my Specialized Hardrock Pro has the Alivio groupset, it has been very good.





Crackle said:


> Take any good bits off the Landy and stick them on the Voodoo, then flog it.


For some reason, the front brake is so good that it feels almost hydraulic. Amazing!! But the rear brake is almost non existent. The front brake lever feels like it is stiffer and needs little effort to brake but the rear feels loose and doesn't work efrectively. 
From visual inspection I couldn't see anything wrong, 
Any ideas??


----------



## DRM (14 Nov 2016)

BretonM said:


> Just picked the bike up, it's a bit scratched but for £70 you can't go wrong.
> The front tyre has been changed to a Maxxis High Roller and the rear is the original Maxxis Ardent.
> It needs new grips.
> I
> ...


I am sure that the brakes are hydraulic on the Hoodoo, as I mentioned on the Voodoo Bantu thread, that my daughter has a Bantu, that has hydraulic brakes fitted, the front one is a 180 mm disc & it does pull up literally on a sixpence, perhaps some new pads and possibly a bleed at the LBS will sort it out, in it's day the Hoodoo got top reviews in the mtb mags, I reckon a bit of fettling/upgrades will give you a cracking bike, as for grips have a look at Superstar components website, their lock on grips are really good with anodised end caps to match your bikes paint.


----------



## BretonM (14 Nov 2016)

DRM said:


> I am sure that the brakes are hydraulic on the Hoodoo, as I mentioned on the Voodoo Bantu thread, that my daughter has a Bantu, that has hydraulic brakes fitted, the front one is a 180 mm disc & it does pull up literally on a sixpence, perhaps some new pads and possibly a bleed at the LBS will sort it out, in it's day the Hoodoo got top reviews in the mtb mags, I reckon a bit of fettling/upgrades will give you a cracking bike, as for grips have a look at Superstar components website, their lock on grips are really good with anodised end caps to match your bikes paint.


Oh, I wondered wether they were or not but you can literally peddle with the back brake on would it just need more pads.


----------



## Crackle (14 Nov 2016)

I thought they were Tektro hydraulics. If you can't see a cable at the disc it's hydraulic. If the lever travel is different, I mean very different, it's possible one needs bleeding. It's entirely possible that you need new pads. I don't know which Tektro's are on it but here's a youtube video about how to bleed 300's, The principle is the same for all hydraulics.


View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HWssERgU2fw


----------



## BretonM (14 Nov 2016)

Crackle said:


> I thought they were Tektro hydraulics. If you can't see a cable at the disc it's hydraulic. If the lever travel is different, I mean very different, it's possible one needs bleeding. It's entirely possible that you need new pads. I don't know which Tektro's are on it but here's a youtube video about how to bleed 300's, The principle is the same for all hydraulics.
> 
> 
> View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HWssERgU2fw



Cheers


----------



## DRM (14 Nov 2016)

If your pads are worn, they will allow you to pull the lever further back, if it was mine I would fit new pads front & rear simply because you don't know what state they are in, & if they wear down to the metal, they will score & ruin the discs,leading to more expense,and you wont stop! better safe than sorry with brakes, again if you aren't too good on the spanners get the LBS to do it as they are the last thing you want to fail!


----------



## BretonM (14 Nov 2016)

DRM said:


> If your pads are worn, they will allow you to pull the lever further back, if it was mine I would fit new pads front & rear simply because you don't know what state they are in, & if they wear down to the metal, they will score & ruin the discs,leading to more expense,and you wont stop! better safe than sorry with brakes, again if you aren't too good on the spanners get the LBS to do it as they are the last thing you want to fail!


Okay, 
I'll get them to sort it.


----------

